
US govt confirms Accenture chosen as lead contractor on HealthCare.gov - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101323473
======
angersock
Your tax dollars at work--how's that contract for California treating them?

(some previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7038574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7038574)
)

